
AIs Named by AIs - bryanrasmussen
https://aiweirdness.com/post/185883998702/ais-named-by-ais
======
zhengyi13
My favorite Culture Ship name to date remains the "Frank Exchange Of Views".

I've had a good time this morning (re-)reading
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Cult...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Culture_series).

~~~
lostmyoldone
A name only made better by the ship class, "Psychopath"!

Talking of which. I really love how the class names of the various warships
are, lets say, less than subtle. Something of a self referential reminder that
in war, one must accept that you're always the villain of someone's story, and
war is never pretty.

~~~
shrimp_emoji
Yes. War is obscene to the majority of the Culture, who are (somehow) a hyper-
left, atheist civilization of organics and superAIs. They tag Elua hard.

They struggle with the lofty, unyieldy overhead of that ethos, but they seem
to get by with insanely advanced technology and a sense of humor.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Culture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Culture)

------
xmprt
How much of this is the AI doing work and how much of it is the author
cherrypicking 20 names out of 1000? I still think it's remarkably impressive
that an AI can do this, but it's good to put it into perspective.

~~~
minimaxir
GPT-2 generated text in general has _much_ higher signal-to-noise ratio on
output. (about 10% are good, which is much, much better than the 1% with RNN
approaches)

------
komali2
Holy shit those are close to culture names. Weeeeird. I wonder how Banks
thought up the names for his ships? He did a good enough job of it that the
Halo writers were inspired by it and followed in the same vein. It's a
departure - before Banks, sci fi authors (think star trek for example) just
followed navy naming conventions.

I really would like to learn enough to play with these tools as the author as,
sounds great fun.

~~~
minimaxir
The Colab notebook linked in the article (which I made) is designed to make it
as user-friendly as possible to finetune GPT-2 and generate text from it.
Unfortunately "as possible" is load-bearing in this case, as GPT-2 is slightly
more difficult to work with.

In the case of short-form content like this, using a single-column CSV with
each document as a row will automatically prepend/append the texts with
appropriate start/stop tokens, which you can then force the model to generate
text within those bounds and regex out the text you want. (this is what
gpt-2-simple does with the prefix, truncate, and include_prefix parameters to
generate())

------
lm28469
Every time I stumble upon AI generated texts it makes me feel weirdly scared.
It's like reading texts written by someone having a stroke.

Also, Skynet confirmed.

> Hand Me The Gun And Ask Me Again

> Protip: Don’t Ask

~~~
wlesieutre
Hand Me The Gun And Ask Me Again (and the whole first list on the page) are
examples of names from _The Culture_ , not actually AI generated. Protip:
Don't Ask fits it nicely though!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Cult...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Culture_series)

Semi-related fun fact - SpaceX's landing barge names are taken from these:
Just Read the Instructions, Of Course I Still Love You, and (under
construction) A Shortfall of Gravitas.

------
steve_gh
Neural nets have also been fed training sets of climbing route names, from
various areas (Boulder, Joshua Tree, and UK).

UKC article here:
[https://www.ukclimbing.com/articles/features/neural_network_...](https://www.ukclimbing.com/articles/features/neural_network_trained_on_ukc_logbooks_-
_the_results-10970)

I'm not sure that I'd want to find myself on "Ramp of Lies" !

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I imagine the Ramp of Lies is so named because nearly every hold is deceptive.
Many seemingly decent crimpers are just tricks of light and shadow, the jugs
are all remarkably less positive than they look, and even the problem itself
seems slabby but is actually on a gravity hill.

------
MiroF
Love the connection made by the author to the Culture novels - I’m reading one
right now and they are great fun

------
ttul
“Dog food made of maggots (Malgobias & Mealybugs).

Cucumber (Spinosadaceae & Chlorophyllaceae).

Rabbit meat made from rabbits' excrement.

Rabbit eggs eaten raw in Japanese restaurants.

Mangrove shellfish made from the carcasses of mountain sheep, or the stumps of
trees.

Hivebeast (Lamiasis & Mealybugs), or live fish eaten raw in Japanese
restaurants.

Buckwheat bread in Japanese restaurants made entirely of boiled milk.

Rabbit fat served as a dessert by Koreans and many Japanese visitors.

Meat from rabbits eaten in the wild. These include the skins of rabbits, the
intestines, and the ears.

Pork meat eaten raw in Japanese cafes.

Honey (Acacia chrysocystis).

Dried mushrooms (Dioecious mushrooms).

Dried mushrooms grown on hot rocks (Tepidolites), or ground on a pile of sand
on a hot day.

Fresh meat from wild rabbits.

Ditch dumplings made of beef (Chihuahua, Mexican, Japanese).

Jinbu cake made with fresh vegetables.

Gourd cakes made with meat served as a dessert.”

------
salutonmundo
This blog is tons of fun.

------
mhh__
Hand me the gun and then ask me again is a great name for an album

------
snicker7
"Computer, what should I name my cat?"

"Kill All Humans".

Okie dokie.

------
windup-bird
Is there any way to do something like this without any programming? Giving an
AI a list of input and generating names?

------
tzakrajs
These remind me of card names for a trading card game.

------
delaaxe
"Hacker News is dedicated to uncovering the inner workings of The Dark Net,
a.k.a. the place where your kids (or anyone else) can find something they
don't want. Join us for stories on the Dark Net, where it all started, and
everything in between."

Linked from article:
[https://talktotransformer.com/](https://talktotransformer.com/)

